# Worn out Recordings



## sunshine777 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Marilyn My first CD has some bad tracks do I have to buy the whole program to replace the first CD


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought I read on the case for the CD's that you can order an indv. CD if it's damaged. I can double check tonite.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

If you ordered the program through Mike (www.ibscds.com or ibsaudioprogram.com) just call toll-free 877-898-2539 with your name and ordering info, address, order number or approx time of ordering if you have it, etc. and if the CD is defective, they can send you a new one at no charge if it is recent - if the CD is worn out just due to use, etc. you can purchase the one CD as a replacement at a minimal cost. You can also go to the contact page on the above sites - If you purchased the program elsewhere, you need to go to the place of purchase. Hope that helps.


----------



## sunshine777 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I will pursue replacing the CD. It was reassuring to read your story as my efforts with the hypnotherapy seem to be taking a while.


----------

